# Humanism in English Grammar



## Davidius (Feb 16, 2008)

I realized one way in which humanism has truly made inroads into the English language. The only pronoun which must always be capitalized is "I"! The only other time we capitalize pronouns is when we reference God!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 16, 2008)

Whew! When I saw your post I thought it was an example of an English course being politicized.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I realized one way in which humanism has truly made inroads into the English language. The only pronoun which must always be capitalized is "I"! The only other time we capitalize pronouns is when we reference God!



Heh, except the capitalization of "I" first started in the middle of the 13th century (long before humanism) merely to make it obvious in manuscripts that it was a word, not a simple letter. It dervied from "ich", and when the consonant sound was dropped, they needed to do something to distinguish it.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 17, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > I realized one way in which humanism has truly made inroads into the English language. The only pronoun which must always be capitalized is "I"! The only other time we capitalize pronouns is when we reference God!
> ...



Whatever. I refrain from capitalizing it all the time on AOL Instant Messenger and nobody has any problem distinguishing it. All _i_ have to say is: "idolatry."


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 17, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > I realized one way in which humanism has truly made inroads into the English language. The only pronoun which must always be capitalized is "I"! The only other time we capitalize pronouns is when we reference God!
> ...



DUDE?! How would you know this??


----------

